# Review posted of Florence timeshare



## abbekit (Apr 1, 2013)

Posted today on the TUG review site- Dimore La Vecchia Firenze, RCI # 4270.  Couldn't have been a better trip, a week in Florence then five days in Venice (at the Hotel Danieli).

  There hasn't been much written about this resort so I took lots of photos too.

https://picasaweb.google.com/vinolover78


----------



## Laurie (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for the review & the photos - you are so thorough on both counts. And congrats for snagging this great exchange. We've been to Florence 2x though not to this "resort" and I hadn't really had it on my radar to return - but your review and photographs give me pause. Hmmm...


----------

